
Computer Vision for autonomous navigation(1988) [pdf] - tush726
https://www.ri.cmu.edu/pub_files/pub3/hebert_martial_1988_3/hebert_martial_1988_3.pdf
======
Isamu
Context:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Navlab](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Navlab)

>Research on computer controlled vehicles began at Carnegie Mellon in 1984 as
part of the DARPA Strategic Computing Initiative and production of the first
vehicle, Navlab 1, began in 1986.

>Navlab 1 was built in 1986 using a Chevrolet panel van. The van had 5 racks
of computer hardware, including 3 Sun workstations, video hardware and GPS
receiver, and a Warp supercomputer. The vehicle suffered from software
limitations and was not fully functional until the late 80s, when it achieved
its top speed of 20 mph (32 km/h).

I remember watching Navlab 1 crawling slowly through Schenley Park sometime in
the 80's.

